# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirë se vini në Shqipëri!

## BeSi_LoGeL

Në këtë temë mund të diskutojnë të gjithë anëtarët nga jugu në veri. 

Respektoni njëri-tjetrin dhe mos kaloni në ofeza.

----------


## biligoa

PERSHENDETJE VLLAZRORE SHQIPERI  MIR SE JU GJETA

----------


## hope31

pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## BEHARI

Pershendetje te gjithe bashkekombasve te mi shqiptar kudo qe ndollen!!

----------


## Ares_Ares

Hi 4 All Si kaloni

----------


## RaPSouL

_Edhe pse fizikisht nuk jam ne atdhe mirepo zemra ime eshte atje dhe do te jete gjithmon , ju pershendes te gjitheve nga Tetova e larget nga Ilirida e bukur , mos haroni se te gjith jemi nje kombe , All for one , One for all , we proud to be albanian's.


Pershendetje per te gjith ne vecanti Shkodranet dhe Elbasanllijt i pershendes._

----------


## bebushja

Nje pershendetje  te ngrohte per te gjithe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

ju pershendes tanve

----------


## Michelle

Pershendetje Te Gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

Pershendetje Te Gjitheve .
Ne vecanti kete siper..

----------


## biligoa

*Mir se ju gjeta: Shqiperi*

----------


## biligoa

> *Veshje kombetare shqiptare*


.............

----------


## biligoa

*Kostume tipike Shqiptare*

----------


## [Perla]

_Pershendejtje shqipetar!!! Kudo qofshi,jemi vllezer te nje gjaku me emrin Shqipetare...dhe  krenare te flamurit tone Shqiponjes me 2 krere!!!_*Kudo qe te shkojme ngado qe te veme na ndjek nga pas si nje hije malli dhe dashuria per atdhe !!!*

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

*Pershendetje Shqiperia jone e bekuar*

----------


## _Matrix_

pershendetje te gjith ilireve , dardaneve , dhe albove  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Tema nuk është hapur për të treguar patriotizmin. 

Në këtë temë mund të diskutojnë shqiptarët e të gjitha trevave, nga veriu në jug.

----------


## Cimo

> Tema nuk është hapur për të treguar patriotizmin. 
> 
> Në këtë temë mund të diskutojnë shqiptarët e të gjitha trevave, nga veriu në jug.


po nga lindja ben ?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Jo vetëm nga perëndimi  :perqeshje:

----------


## offspring

pershendetje nga fushat e gjere dhe jeshile plot me bar lazarati.hahahaha.ca peisazhi

----------

